# Budget 120 GB SSD for Bootdrive



## RCuber (May 1, 2015)

I am looking to upgrade my dad's PC and looking for a 120 Gig SSD for the boot drive, budget is < 5K. 
I see there are cheap SSD's from Kingston, ADATA, Samsung, Transcend(will avoid due to pathetic RMA issues). 

Samsung 850 EVO @ ₹ 5100 looks tempting Samsung 850 EVO 120GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-75E120B/AM) - Buy Samsung 850 EVO 120GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-75E120B/AM) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in

I myself have a 250 Gig 840 Evo.


----------



## SunE (May 1, 2015)

The best budget SSDs are currently the Samsung 850 EVO and Crucial BX100/MX200. Get any of these and you can't go wrong.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 1, 2015)

+1 to Samsung 850 Evo


----------



## Hrishi (May 11, 2015)

Samsung 850EVO. Nothing beats it at that price point. Get it eyes closed!
I am using it on Win8.1 and its pretty fast.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 11, 2015)

+1 to Samsung 850 Evo (120GB/250GB/500GB)


----------



## RCuber (May 11, 2015)

Price has gone up to 5700


----------



## $hadow (May 11, 2015)

Dollar fluctuation is killing electronics.


----------

